# T-shooting a Fuel Flow issue Craftsman CV22S with Kohler Twin ?



## mike21222 (May 10, 2009)

I have a Craftsman CV22S with a 22 HP Kohler Twin. It has run fine for me for ovr 3 years now. It's acting like it's not getting enough fuel. I have replaced the fuel filter and cleaned the carb and jets. It will start, run for a second and shut off. If I take the air cleaner off and spray gas in the carb as it's running it will stay running. as soon as I stop spraying it shuts off. the fuel pump is pumping, I tested the output by pulling the hose off and cranking the motor. the floats work well too. the next things I want to try are replacing the fuel line and possibly the pump. I'm thinking there may be a vacuum leak causing the fuel flow to be a little slower than necessary, particularly at startup. Any suggestions?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

needle is probably sticking, there is a NEW overhaul kit just released to fix the sticking needle & float. 12-521-04-s. I have been having the same issue here at work. It replaces the brass seat with a chrome like seat & includes all the gaskets and different needles to fit your engine. BTW cv22 is the engine #


----------



## mike21222 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, seems you might have something here. Perhaps you could indulge me for e few more moments. I'm having trouble finding that part. Can you suggest a web site for it? Also have you purchased and installed one yourself? I have also noted there is a conductor on the bottom, I think this may be a fuel shut off solenoid. Is it possible this is bad? My brother told me to try and turn the key on while holding this and that the pin should retract, but it did not seem to, but now I'm wondering if holding it would keep it from functioning due to lack of ground. Perhaps I need to rest it on the frame or carb while I test it? seems I should have thought of that at the time. I'm a telephone technician by trade so pardon my ignorance here, but I'm trying and I appreciate your patience.
thanks


----------

